# Severe stomach pains



## Chele (Mar 18, 2003)

Dear Peter

I am really sorry to bother you but I wondered whether you could answer some questions for me to try and put my mind at rest.

I have tested positive this morning following my second ICSI attempt. However, all week I have been absolutely certain that AF was about to start and was sure it was only the cyclogest preventing it. I have had all the usual aches that I usually have on the day immediately preceding AF.

Can you let me know if this is normal or if there is something wrong. For example, could I be trying to miscarry but the Cyclogest is preventing it?

Secondly, I keep getting severe twinges in my stomach. Last night I tried to turn onto my left side and got a very severe pain on my right side. Then when I tried to go the other way, the same thing happened in reverse. It was painful enough to stop me moving. Does this mean I am damaging something or could it still be the after effects of the stims?

I am sorry to bother you but I am so frightened of getting my hopes up. My last ICSI tested a very faint positive but failed.

Thanks for your help.

Chele


----------



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Chele

Sorry to butt-in here but I had similar experiences to you - I understand that the pregnancy hormones can cause the ligaments which support your uterus to slacken slightly which means that when you turn over in bed for example, everything suddenly pulls on the ligaments on the upper side. The pains are mostly in my side coming from the top of my pelvis more or less.

I asked my consultant about the period pains which I had / have most days and the stitch-like pains in my side & he assured me that this was all quite normal.

I hope that it's nothing more serious in your case but from what I've heard these pains can be quite normal.

Good luck with everything and congratulations on your positive result!

Sal
(10 weeks today )


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Chele,

Congratulations!!

These pains and feelings come with the job I am afraid!! Don't worry unless the pain is persistent and you have an associated high temperature. If this is the case call your clinic for advice.

You may like to look at my information on umbilical cord blood stem cells. Click on the link at the bottom of my message.

Regards,

Peter


Chele said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I am really sorry to bother you but I wondered whether you could answer some questions for me to try and put my mind at rest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chele (Mar 18, 2003)

Thank you Sal and Peter

You have both really reassured me and I'm going to try and not get myself in such a state. When I told the nurse at the Clinic about the sharp pains she said that it could be an ectopic pregnancy but when I said it was on both sides, she said it couldn't be. All I thought was that it could be an ectopic in both tubes so your posts went a long way to reassuring me.

Thanks, too, for your congratulations and congratulations to you Sal. I hope that everything is going well for you

Love Chele

xxxx


----------

